# Sticky  [RECOVERY] JCSullins' Touchpad CWM6 v6.0.1.9 [2012-12-15] Edit: 1-31-13



## Mpgrimm2

DISCLAIMER: I'm not a dev, nor do I play one on t.v. Use the information and links at your own risk. READ and UNDERSTAND what your doing before flashing is the best bet.
*I take no responsibility or credit for the information.*

The OP is primarily just quotes/links from JcSullins about his current CWM Recovery v6.0.1.9.

This thread is NOT intended as a walk through of a first time install of Android/CM on the Touchpad. There are several threads on Xda and RootzWiki for that.
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
XDA version of this thread

*CONTENTS **(See RolandDeschain79's CWM6 Video)*
Post 1 - JcSullins fixed CWM6, installable from Acme3 or Recovery. (Scroll down)

Post 2 - Background on file system corruption/inode errors with CWM5 and early TWRP recoveries

Post 3 - Moboot 3.5 and Moboot 3.8 background and issues with TWRP recovery.

Post 4 - How to Clean Install / Dirty Install Rom Updates using CWM6 after first install with Acme3.

Post 5 - Basic info for using CWM Recovery.

Post 6 - CM9/CM10 First Time Install Links (not all inclusive)

NEW CWM6 Setting: Dedupe (.dup) vs .tar backups. See post 5 for how to change the setting and read Koush's Explanation.

*The Fixed CWM6 (2012-12-15)* From AcmeInstaller3 thread Post 204


JcSullins said:


> OK, fixed CWM6 update package has been "officially released"
> 
> *JcSullins CWM Recovery v6.0.1.9 Goo.im Download*
> (Mpg2 Edit: Use the 12/15/2012 version because the script is setup to work with BOTH AcmeInstaller AND a previously installed Recovery)
> 
> Any CWM users should upgrade to this version (including those who installed the CWM6 testing from a few days ago).
> 
> Note that it will remove any existing uImage.ClockworkMod or uImage.TWRP before install.


From Rootzwiki Post 209


jcsullins said:


> You can install with whatever recovery you currently have installed.
> 
> The version number it shows is 6.0.1.9.
> 
> Two things to check that it is correct version:
> 1) Selecting "install zip from sideload" from main menu will give a "Not implemented." message
> 2) In the "Backup and Restore" menu, you will see "choose default backup format" at the bottom (not "choose backup format")
> 
> To make sure that all the filesystems are "clean", I would suggest doing the following after it is installed:
> 
> 1) go to 'backup and restore', select 'backup' (might take a little while)
> NOTE: DO NOT CONTINUE WITH NEXT STEPS IF BACKUP FAILS FOR SOME REASON
> 2) go to main menu and select "mounts and storage"
> 3) select "format /cache"
> 4) select "format /data"
> 5) select "format /system"
> 6) go to main main, then select "backup and restore", then select "restore" and select the backup you just made


Thread continues Rootzwiki Post 211


Mpgrimm2 said:


> JcSullins, thanks for your previous post about cm6. I had just posted this earlier when i found this thread....
> 
> My understanding from your previous post is that a fresh format with the newer Cwm6 you just posted will correct any file system/inode corruption. Am I correct?





jcsullins said:


> Yep, that's correct.


----------



## Mpgrimm2

*Background: File system corruption/inode errors * from RootzWiki Acme3 thread Post 102


jcsullins said:


> The "Fix Recovery" commit - http://review.cyanogenmod.org/26596 - fixed the building
> of recovery as part of standard build process.
> 
> http://review.review....org/#/c/26704/ plus review.cyanogenmod.org/#/c/26705/
> is the fix for the filesystem corruption. If you build a recovery for the Touchpad (or know
> someone who does), please make sure you/they include these two commits.





jcsullins said:


> This issue was initially discovered in the days of CM7 when I created scripts to resize the /data partition. Several people were having trouble
> using them because the filesystems check (fsck) on /data would fail. After some testing, I discovered that ext4 filesystems created with make_ext4fs
> from system/extras/ext4_utils would fail a "fsck -fn <block_dev>" check immediately after creation with numerous inode errors. As far as we knew,
> there was never any "real" data corruption. The problem seemed to only surface when doing a fsck required for doing a filesystem resize.
> 
> The issue resurfaced when we needed to resize /system for jellybean installs. Luckily, with the jellybean version of ext4_utils, I was able to uncover
> the real source of the problem (make_ext4fs assumed our kernel supported ext4_lazyinit when it doesn't) and the fix (see above).
> 
> I tested TWRP v2.3.1.0 for tenderloin and it had the issue. I contacted Dees_Troy about rebuilding a fixed TWRP. Turns out that the TWRP for
> tenderloin is not built using the jellybean source, so the above fix would not apply. However, he changed TWRP to use mke2fs instead of make_ext4fs to work around the issue.
> 
> In short, TWRP v2.3.2.3 for tenderloin does not have the issue. It is the current version available from http://teamw.in/project/twrp2/75
> NOTE: The link on that page says it's v2.3.1.0 when it's really v2.3.2.3 it downloads.


----------



## Mpgrimm2

By now you should also be using the latest CWM6 (12/15/12) or latest TWRP (2.3.3.0+) due to files system corruption issues. If you use Cwm6, I recommend Moboot 3.8 as well.

*Twrp & Moboot 3.8 summary * ...
Moboot 3.8 is still considered a "Testing" version but allows correct device S/n reporting to android OS needed for certain apps/games like Asphalt 7 etc. There are no issues reported (yet) when used with cwm6 because it has always used sdcard/clockworkmod/ for backups.

TWRP uses your device S/N (000000000 on Moboot 3.5) to create the folder where backups are stored, when you update to Moboot 3.8, TWRP will be looking at a new backup folder (ie 12345678) and won't see your previous TWRP backups. This is not an issue on all future backups (or if you started with Moboot 3.8). If needed you can use a file browser to move the old TWRP backup files to the new S/n folder and it has been reported to work.
(Note: I have not tried TWRP on the Touchpad, but I have used it on other devices).

JcSullins' Moboot 3.5 (Last stable version)
JcSullins' Moboot 3.8 (Testing version)

Moboot 3.8 has been setup to be flashed from either Acme3 or the installed recovery (ie CWM6).

For download links and more info, I created a dedicated thread: [INFO] on JcSullins' Moboot versions (& Version Poll)


----------



## Mpgrimm2

Currently... If you have 'ever' installed (ie originally) with AcmeInstaller3 you don't have to use it or AcmeUninstaller anymore for regular installs or updates, you can use the latest Cwm6 or TWRP 2.3.3.0 using either the clean install or dirty install that I detail below. If you get your install all hosed up, Acme is still the best way to clean out all the garbage, by completely removing (AcmeUninstaller) and reinstalling android (AcmeInstaller3).

Using AcmeUninstaller/AcmeInstaller3 method works well and is considered the 'tried & true' method because of issues with prior recoveries.
Prior versions of Acme(1&2) created a system partition size of 300mb which was appropriate for cm7/9. Cm10 needs about 350mb or more so Acme3 is needed because it sets the size of partition to 400mb AND formats without all the corruption/inode errors that occurred when formatting with prior recoveries (cwm5 & TWRP 2.1. X) hence "tried & true".

Per JcSullins (See the OP) if you perform a format of the 3 partitions with Cwm6 (& implemented in TWRP 2.3.3.0) it will correct any corruption issues (so u don't need to rely on Acme for a correct format once it has set the correct partition size).

To summarize,
if your system partition was previously sized to 400mb with Acme3, then yes, formatting and flashing with CWM6 will work correctly.

-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Note: Cwm6 12-15-2012 and Moboot 3.8 zips can be installed from your current recovery as well as being installed via Acme3. If you have already installed CM via Acme3 (provides 400mb system partition size needed for future installs of CM10), and have Moboot 3.8 (optional but recommended) and CWM6 (not optional, need this version or latest TWRP 2.3.3.0), then...

*How to Clean Install / Dirty Install Rom Updates using CWM6 after first install with Acme3.*

Step 1 (backup & format)
- Make a backup of your current CM9 install (See next post for details on using CWM6)
- Format/wipe ... system, data & cache (via Cwm6)
(ensures there isn't any file system corruption left over from prior recovery versions)

Step 2 Option 1 (clean install)
- flash CM9 and ICS Gapps zips via CWM6
(or CM10 & JB Gapps)
- Reboot, re-run CM setup

Step 2 Option 2 (Dirty install)
- "Backup and Restore" -> "Advanced Restore" -> select your CM9 backup -> "Restore data"
(advanced restore of cm9 data only)
- flash CM9 and Gapps zips via CWM6
(or CM10 & JB Gapps)
- Reboot, (should have all your apps and settings)

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Some may disagree with me but I have never considered wiping Cache/Dalvik Cache a "Clean Install".
(using AcmeUninstall/AcmeInstaller3 would be a clean install too).

*Clean Install vs Dirty Install Rom/Updates via Recovery: (After initial install with Acme3)*
Generally, if your recovery is working right (each one has had issues at some point in it's development on every device I've had), the typical steps I've seen...

"Clean installing" a rom usually means to format the 3 basic partitions (& sometimes the /boot too depending on the rom/kernel script) and flash the rom as recommended by most devs to avoid issues (some rom installer scripts will handle the formatting for you, but shouldn't be assumed unless stated by the rom's developer. 9-14-13: See Attachment for example).

"Dirty Installing" a rom typically involves formatting the system & cache (sometimes only the cache :thumbdown: ) and flashing a rom to preserve /data partition with user apps & settings.
A cleaner method for this is to format all 3 partitions, flash rom, and restore only /data from a backup.

I've rarely seen dirty installs recommended by devs, but when I have seen them say it was "OK to try", it was done on the same rom/firmware base between incremental rom updates only (vs b/w CM7 - CM9 or CM9 - CM10, etc), and if you had a bug, you needed to go back and do a clean install before reporting it or expecting help. I will add that many people have been successful restoring their CM9 data after flashing CM10 & Gapps.


----------



## Mpgrimm2

*CWM Recovery Backup, Format/Wipe, Restore, & Flash:* ! MAKE SURE YOU READ THE NOTES IN THE OP AT THE TOP FIRST !

*You CAN* get into RECOVERY by: pressing *[pwr] and selecting "boot ClockworkMod"* from the bootloader (Moboot) when powered off.
*You CAN* get into RECOVERY by: holding *[pwr], selecting "Reboot", then "Recovery"* from within CM9/10.

Sdcard/clockworkmod/ (This is the folder CWM Recovery creates/uses.)
________________ /backup (recovery's backup of /system, /data, /boot.img, etc. are saved here by date. You can edit the filename.)
________________ /download (If you use CWM Rom Manager, it will place its downloads here. I've never used it.)

After the device has a Custom recovery, the recovery can be used to:
1) Flash/install .zip files:
- New/rooted kernels, including boot.img files (controls how the o.s. works with hardware)
- Roms (complete /system & /data file with kernel, custom apps, modded settings)
- Bootanimations (should be correct resolution)
- Other system improvements
- Themes (modify look of device/menus etc. Usually specific to each device (ie HP TP) & FW/Rom Base (ie CM9 vs CM10)
Must clear "dalvik cache" & may need to flash "deodexed template" or deodexed Rom, boot to system, before flashing each theme).

2) Make .tar(or dedup) backups of /system, /data, & /cache. Also backs up /boot ( boot.img or Kernel), and some versions may backup /recovery (recovery.img ), /wimax (wimax.img ) if available, that can be restored, usually together.

Note: Format the appropriate partition before restoring. (Usually format/wipe the first 3.)
It's a good idea to make an initial backup right after you install the custom recovery. Then you can just format, restore the backup, if things get messed up.

3) Format/wipe the 3 main partitions and flash other partitions (depending on recovery version):
/system (o.s., system apps)
/data (google acct, app & phone settings, downloaded/installed apps)
/cache (used by o.s. to access info/apps, includes "/dalvik cache")

Android Partitions Explained

----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*Controls: *
[ Vol Up/Dwn ] = move or highlight selection
[ Home ] = select item/option

Note: On CWM Touch versions HW controls may still work.

*How to Flash a Zip (Generally): *
Place the .zip on the SDcard (or Sdcard/zip or similar folder of your choice)
Boot to recovery.
-> WIPE CACHE (habit of mine)
-> INSTALL ZIP FROM SD CARD -> CHOOSE ZIP FROM SDCARD
(navigate to where the zip is and select it)
-> REBOOT SYSTEM NOW (may need to "Go Back" to get to reboot option)

*How to flash a rom (Generally):*
- Make a backup in recovery first (/system, /data, /cache, etc.)
- Format/wipe the 3 partitions as appropriate.
(some Rom zips will do this for you, but may require a specific recovery coding such as "Edify" in CWM).
- Flash the Rom.zip (and any supplements like Gapps)
- Reboot to system, let it load, Verify functions

*How to flash a theme (Geneally):*
- Go to recovery, Wipe " Dalvik Cache ",
- Flash the " Stock Deodex Template" or Deodexed Rom (Depending on your version)
- Reboot to system, let it load, Verify functions
- Go To recovery, ADVANCED, Wipe "dalvik Cache"
- Flash the theme you want, ie GreenSteel.zip
- Reboot to system, let it load, Verify functions

*Note:* Anytime you wipe cache/dalvik cache it will take longer to boot the first time (ie Android is Updating).

*Back up & Restore your file system with CWM recovery (DETAILED)*

1 - (Enter Recovery)
-> BACKUP AND RESTORE -> BACKUP (This will separately backup: boot.img, /system, /data, /cache, wimax.img, etc)

*Note: If you prefer the dedupe (.dup) backup format over .tar (default) and want to change the setting,*
go to -> CHOOSE DEFAULT BACKUP FORMAT (before creating your backups)

* NOTE: you can stop here if you just want a backup*

2- (Format Manually through Recovery)
-> WIPE DATA/FACTORY RESET ( this will format the DATA & CACHE partitions for you in one shot )
-> MOUNTS AND STORAGE -> FORMAT SYSTEM

-> FORMAT DATA (Optionally there if needed, i.e. to restore only data partition)
-> FORMAT CACHE (Optionally there if needed)

4- (Restore Manually through Recovery)
-> BACKUP AND RESTORE -> CHOOSE YOUR BACKUP
-> RESTORE (This will restore all parts of the backup: /system, /data, & /cache, /boot [ boot.img or Kernel], /recovery [recovery.img], /wimax [wimax.img], SD-EXT if setup )

*Note:* If there is more than one, the numbers are a date/time stamp (ie: 2012-02-16.06.14.40 is Feb.16, 2012 at 6:14AM), so choose the appropriate one.
I typically change the name later, ie: "2012-02-16 CM9andApps"

(9-14-13 edit: Changing the name in newer CWM recoveries may create "MD5 checksum" errors and prevent a restore. Needs verified).

4.1- ADVANCED OPTION (Restore portions of backups individually, typically used to restore /data after Rom Update)
-> ADVANCED RESTORE -> CHOOSE YOUR BACKUP IMAGE ( /system, /data, /cache, /boot, /recovery, /wimax, SD-EXT)
-> RESTORE

5- (Reboot)
-> REBOOT SYSTEM NOW (may need to "Go Back" to get to reboot option)



nevertells said:


> nevertells, on 23 Jan 2013 - 4:13 PM, said:
> A little word of caution. As Salvation27 said, you can use either version of Moboot, but you should still understand the implications of which one you use. Same thing goes for cwm6 vs cwm5. Moboot 0.3.8 was released because certain apps and games need the correct serial number that 0.3.8 passes to Android which 0.3.5 does not. Since you are using cwm6, using 0.3.8 is not an issue for you. If you had been using twrp, then you would need to be aware that 0.3.8 causes twrp to create and use a different folder for the backups it creates. When it comes to cwm6, it now uses two different methods of creating the backup files. The original method (TAR) and a new method, (DUP). If you regularly save a copy of your backups on you PC for safe keeping, then you should use the TAR method. The DUP method creates hundreds and hundreds of folders in two different directories and to my knowledge no one has ever explained how one goes about saving a copy off to one's PC short of copying the entire backup folder. I've read that after the first backup using the DUP method, that subsequent backups are supposed to be faster. I've tried both methods and I can honestly say that I did not see any increased speed on subsequent backups using DUP. The problem I see with the DUP method is I don't see any easy way to separate one date's backup from another's. Using the TAR method is just a matter of copying the one file created. Lastly, you may not be aware that one reason cwm5 was replaced is using it to flash a nightly creates corruption in the /system partition. I believe that TAR is the default method used, but you should check under "Backup and Recover" in cwm6 to insure that is the method selected.
> 
> If anyone has seen a significant speed increase using DUP, feel free to chime in. I only made a couple of small changes and the next backup seemed to run just as long as the first.


----------



## Mpgrimm2

*CM9/CM10 First Time Install/Discussion threads*
(Rootz) Roland Deschain's How to install jcsullins CM10 Unofficial Build 20121216, with Sound, Camera & Microphone
(Also has Cm9 install info and zip packages with all current files.)

(Rootz) Nevertell's CM9 Install Directions in Post 19 of Newbie Questions thread
(@ NT, this is worthy of it's own thread or rolled into the OP of Travis' CM9 thread)

(Liliputing) How to install Android 4.0 or 4.1 on the HP TouchPad (CyanogenMod)
(This is a great guide and the one I originally used, but the linked install files for AcmeInstaller3, Cm9/10, Gapps, Moboot 3.8, & Cwm6 are out of date)

JcSullins' HpTouchpad Goo.im folder
(source for many current files: Cwm6, Moboot, Acme3, AcmeUninstaller, CM10.0 Experimental, etc)

Official CyanogenMod 9 HpTouchpad Downloads
(Click the "Nightly" link for now)

Latest Goo.im Google Apps Downloads
(Must match your CM base, ie CM9, CM10.0, CM10.1)

*CM9/CM10 Support/Discussion Threads*
(Rootz) Travisross69's [ROM] Official CyanogenMod 9 Nightly Build Discussion

(Rootz) Roland Deschain's How to install jcsullins CM10 Unofficial Build 20121216, with Sound, Camera & Microphone

(Xda) Imfloflo's [NIGHTLY] [ROM] CyanogenMod 9

(Xda) BigSimon's [ROM] [12/16] Unofficial CM10 Preview by Jcsullins Now with sound+camera


----------



## Hunter X

Wow, looks like you really spent a lot of time dedicated to this. Really nice effort you've put into this detailed info mashup (makes info easily accessible).


----------



## RolandDeschain79

delete


----------



## Mpgrimm2

Added Roland's Video and link to Koush's explanation of .dup vs .tar backup settings.


----------



## nevertells

Mpgrimm2 said:


> Added Roland's Video and link to Koush's explanation of .dup vs .tar backup settings.


Where, I can't spot the links. I even put on my reading glasses.


----------



## Mpgrimm2

nevertells said:


> Where, I can't spot the links. I even put on my reading glasses.


In the OP. Video is next to "Contents" and Kousch's explanation is right after the contents list. They are embedded in the sentences.

Sent from my "Up all night, sleep all day" HP CM9 Touchpad


----------



## Mpgrimm2

Just for grins and giggles (and with limited script reading skills), I decided to have a look at the installer script in TP CM9/10 zip package and found the following.



Code:


<br />
unmount("/system");<br />
show_progress(0.500000, 0);<br />
format("ext4", "EMMC", "/dev/store/cm-system", "0");<br />
mount("ext4", "EMMC", "/dev/store/cm-system", "/system");<br />

This confirms the fact that the CM9/10 zip will format ONLY the system partition for you during install, so if u want a clean install all that is needed (for CM9/10, not necessarily all roms) is to do a "wipe data/factory reset" (formats /data & /cache) and flash the zip.
So if u are just upgrading from a prior CM "nightly" to the current one, you can do a simpler "dirty install" by wiping/formatting cache and flashing the CM zip to retain your data (this assumes u have no file system corruption from earlier recoveries on your data partition).
I still stand on my general steps for "clean" & "dirty" installs via recovery since there isn't a guarantee that the rom developer setup the installer to do any formatting for you like CM9/10 does. The extra format shouldn't hurt in the long run (before the TP is obsolete anyway).

Sent from my "Up all night, sleep all day" HP CM9 Touchpad


----------



## nevertells

Hey Grimm, have you tried to get the moderator to pin this thread so it does not disappear from the first page of the forum?


----------



## Mpgrimm2

Nope. I guess I should. You should do a similar one for TWRP since you use it often.

Sent from my "Up all night, sleep all day" HP CM9 Touchpad


----------



## codycoyote

TWRP 2.4.2.0 was released. Anybody tested it?

http://teamw.in/project/twrp2

EDIT: Sorry, wrong Threat


----------



## nevertells

Mpgrimm2 said:


> Nope. I guess I should. You should do a similar one for TWRP since you use it often.
> 
> Sent from my "Up all night, sleep all day" HP CM9 Touchpad


There is already a thread over on XDA, http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1400649


----------



## Mpgrimm2

True, but those kinds of dev threads don't walk a new user through the setup, installation, and basic functions of the recovery like backups/restores/formatting/flashing files.

Sent from my "Up all night, Sleep all day" EVO3D!


----------



## nevertells

Mpgrimm2 said:


> True, but those kinds of dev threads don't walk a new user through the setup, installation, and basic functions of the recovery like backups/restores/formatting/flashing files.
> 
> Sent from my "Up all night, Sleep all day" EVO3D!


Don't think a thread is really needed any more. Before GooManager came along, installing TWRP was accomplished by flashing a zip using CWM. Now it's just a matter of downloading GooManager from the Play Store and running the "install open script" option by tapping the three dots in the upper right hand corner and that's it. The script even removes CWM so one does not run into the problem of too many programs installed in the /boot partition. All we had before TWRP was CWM and you have that covered very nicely from head to toe. I think a noob should cut their teeth on CWM first. Once a person understands how CWM works, it should not be much of a learning curve to use TWRP. They just have the convenience of a touch interface. It took me about five minutes of poking around and I had it working fine. Or you can just point them to this post and they have their instructions.


----------



## nevertells

Grimm, submitted a request to the mods to pin this thread. We'll see if they do it.


----------



## nevertells

Thanks to the mods for pinning this thread. It's a very handy tool for all concerned.


----------



## bravesoul

Can anyone help me, I installed the latest CM10 build and the camera app comes on upon startup, i'm hoping someone can advise how to turn it off?


----------



## nevertells

bravesoul said:


> Can anyone help me, I installed the latest CM10 build and the camera app comes on upon startup, i'm hoping someone can advise how to turn it off?


Pay attention on how you swipe the unlock screen. In one direction, it launches the camera app.


----------



## Mpgrimm2

Please post any further cm10 specific questions in the RolandDeschain79's cm10 thread.

Sent from my "Up all night, Sleep all day" EVO3D!


----------



## unimage

Hi, i've reformat/unimage my hp touchpad and clear everything including web os and android
Itz now an empty touchpad, i wish to only install android os without installing web os
but i cant send files into my touchpad roms, is there other methode to install android or is there a way to send files into my touchpad using my computer?


----------



## ndinfla

unimage said:


> Hi, i've reformat/unimage my hp touchpad and clear everything including web os and android
> Itz now an empty touchpad, i wish to only install android os without installing web os
> but i cant send files into my touchpad roms, is there other methode to install android or is there a way to send files into my touchpad using my computer?


 This topic has been covered in every forum i can think of.. You cannot remove web os. The system is needed for andoid. Find a way to get web os back on the unit and try Acmeinstalling android.


----------



## LennartMart

I was really surprised to see that the community around the TouchPad is still alive. I installed CM 9 more than a year ago, so it's time for an update 

Goo.im is new for me, but not a pleasant experience ... I'm trying to download MooBoot 0.3.8 and CMW 6 since 14 nov, but still no luck. Has anyone a mirror for these two files?


----------



## nevertells

LennartMart said:


> I was really surprised to see that the community around the TouchPad is still alive. I installed CM 9 more than a year ago, so it's time for an update
> 
> Goo.im is new for me, but not a pleasant experience ... I'm trying to download MooBoot 0.3.8 and CMW 6 since 14 nov, but still no luck. Has anyone a mirror for these two files?


Be patient. Goo.im just moved to new servers and they are still rebuilding their data bases. Sorry, I don't have the files you need.

You have a lot of reading to do so you know how to update from CM9. Have a read in the two pinned thread at the top of this forum.


----------



## LennartMart

Ah, I hope they will be back online soon.

I've read all the topics. Really amazed about the progress. Didn't know the battery problem was a firmware problem, it's much better now  upgraded to 4.1.2, I want to upgrade now to 4.3(AOSP). And then KitKat, when that build matures. Just awesome !

Only problem that I have is slow wifi. Don't know if that's a bug


----------



## nevertells

LennartMart said:


> Ah, I hope they will be back online soon.
> I've read all the topics. Really amazed about the progress. Didn't know the battery problem was a firmware problem, it's much better now  upgraded to 4.1.2, I want to upgrade now to 4.3(AOSP). And then KitKat, when that build matures. Just awesome !
> Only problem that I have is slow wifi. Don't know if that's a bug


Which 4.1.2 Rom did you install? Did you clean install or over the top of CM9?


----------



## LennartMart

Clean install over CM 9. The used ROM is CM 10.1, JcSullins custom build


----------



## nevertells

LennartMart said:


> Clean install over CM 9. The used ROM is CM 10.1, JcSullins custom build


Clean install over CM9? Clean install means you uninstalled CM9 with ACMEUninstaller and then installed CM10.1 with ACMEInstaller3.

I have not asked your competence in flashing Roms, but if you are not very skilled at this, I would stay away from Roms above what you have already installed. If you are looking for maturity and stability, they are not for you.


----------



## LennartMart

Sorry, I wasn't clear  . I changed my partitions with Tailor (and did a A6 firmware reset), then back to CWM for factory reset and wiped boot, system, cache. Then I installed CM10.1. No problems (except WiFi: it works, but slow) so far.

I thought that it was also a clean install, but that was wrong thinking, I guess.


----------



## nevertells

A clean install might cure your WiFi issues. Dirty installs can be problematic.


----------

